#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Lite Beam AC 23 (antenas com problemas de fábrica)

## jlima2001

Boa tarde pessoal.

Vou tentar ser bem claro, para tentar explicar uma coisa que nunca vi. (e os problemas não são nos ToughSwitchs!)

Possuimos uma rede com APs e CPEs 100% Ubiquiti, uns 750 dispositivos na rede. A grande maioria sao M5, e agora estamos implementando AC. 

Em nossos POPs, usamos ToughSwitchs para ligar e alimentar os APs. Apesar dos Toughs não possuírem Port Isolation, (o que seria uma excelente coisa), esses switchs funcionam bem, tem portas Gigabits, algum monitoramento, POE ativo nas portas, etc...

Um dos graficos do Tough, mostra quanta banda esta passando por ele. Esse grafico possui 2 linhas, uma azul e uma vermelha (RX=entrada de link e TX=saída de link), que se você não selecionar nenhuma porta especifica, mostra a soma de todas as portas.

Nesse caso, essas linhas seriam sempre iguais, pois se entra 50 Mb no switch, ele sai em outra porta do switch, com destino ao equipamento correto. Quem tem Toughswitch sabe o que estou dizendo.

Esse seria o gráfico normal do Tough:


A uns 2 meses atras, começamos a verificar que os graficos de alguns Toughs ficavam diferentes por alguns momentos, com RX e TX diferentes um do outro, como nesse grafico:



Quando isto acontecia, a rede perdia rendimento, ping subia, clientes com lentidão, etc... Bastava o gráfico normalizar (TX e RX iguais) e tudo voltava ao normal.

Depois de muito quebrar a cabeça, descobrimos que o que estava causando o problema era uma antena LiteBeam AC 23 de um cliente, que tinha sido instalado uns dias atras. Tentamos atualizar firmware, resetar antena, nada! Bastou trocarmos a antena, e o problema parou. Encostamos a antena de lado e continuamos nossa vida.

Hoje, o problema voltou a aparecer, e como já imaginávamos, o problema foi outra LiteBeam AC 23, instalada em um cliente hoje. Sempre que o cliente trafega algo na antena dele, os TX e RX dos Toughswitchs ficam diferentes e a rede volta a ficar lenta.

Hoje, fiz um teste de velocidade da LiteBeam do cliente para uma repetidora nossa em um outro ponto da cidade. O mais incrivel é que Toughs que não estão no caminho desse teste também apresentam diferença de TX e RX. OLHA SÓ ESSE GRÁFICO!!!



Durante o teste, o grafico dos Toughs chega a ir nos 600 Mb!!! E eu sei que é impossível passar essa banda, pois no cliente chega no máximo uns 50 Mb.

Parece ser um storm na rede, mas mesmo assim não há lógica, porque não há capacidade física nos enlaces para haver um storm de 600Mb.

É a segunda LiteBeam AC 23 que apresenta esse problema em menos de 2 meses. Iremos trocar ela do cliente hoje e o problema estará resolvido. Mas me parece ser um problema de fábrica das LiteBeams AC 23. Procurei em foruns internacionais, mas não encontrei nada assim.

Alguém já passou ou está passando por isso? 

Abraços,

Jonas Lima

----------


## carlosgossler

Bom dia amigos.

Antes de trocar a antena, espere o problema acontecer novamente e rode um TCPDUMP para identificar a origem/destino do tráfego e em qual porta está trafegando isso.

----------


## jlima2001

Olá Carlos. Então, ja fiz isso na primeira vez. O trafego aparentemente é normal, com destino ao que o usuario realmente está acessando... google, facebook, etc... O trafego de storm não aparece no TCPDUMP.

----------


## WordNet

Boa tarde, vou acompanhar pois comecei a usar esta antena aqui e apostei nela uma saida para planos mais altos e manter a rede via rádio, 
qual versão esta usando nessas antenas?
instalei somente 4 até agora tudo 100% até olhei os graficos dos pops onde elas conectam pra ver se teve algo parecido e aqui nao deu isso.

----------


## jlima2001

A versao é a 8.3.

----------


## alextaws

@*jlima2001*, conseguiu resolver o problema?

----------


## jlima2001

Só trocando a antena. Já estou com 2 paradas com esse problema.

----------


## carlosgossler

Tentei simular o problema aqui porém nada aconteceu, já tentou voltar a versão de firmware?

----------


## jlima2001

Já usei todas as versões 8.x, mas nenhuma delas funcionou. Vou tentar com as 7.x.

Estranho que devo ter algo em torno de 50 Litebeams rodando, e somente essas 2 apresentaram o problema.

----------

